# Opinions On the "Stigma" of Owning a TREK?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

First off, I know, "ride what you want, never mind what others say".

(Puts flame-suit on.)

I'm looking at purchasing a used mtb and came across a 2006 Trek Top Fuel 9.8 Carbon. Beautiful, loaded with top of the line parts, lightweight, amazing price, a sweet XC bike... there's only one problem... it says Trek on it.  Also, I'm more of a C'dale fan.

But seriously, I've always had a bad taste in my mouth about Trek bikes. The main reason for me is that they're so popular and you see them everywhere. My other reason is that they are connected, in a major way to Lance, (I'm not a fan for obvious reasons.) and most non-cyclists make that connection too.

Just wanted others to share their opinions on the subject. I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

They do make decent bikes. I would ride their mountain bikes before I would their road bikes. Then again I wouldnt because I would have a Ibis, Pivot or Santa Cruz.

When I hear "Trek" my reaction is... Vintage Trek 531 steel = nice!, modern Trek = Meh! Fredtastic (Remedey 9.9 is the exception)


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's like the old Yogi Berra quote: " Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded."

Fine bikes, popular for a reason, not a thing wrong with 'em.

But if you have any sort of discernment and any particular aim for your cycling desires, it's unlikely that a Trek will be 'the' bike for you, IMO. But a lot of people obviously disagree.


If you like the bike but have 'stigma' issues, a can of paint and a few hours work heals all wounds.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah jlandry; I'm of the same opinion as you except I actually own a Trek.

But I bought my frame back in 1984, long before Lance and all the popularity he brought with the brand. Now I'm stuck with it, unless it breaks. Fortunately it has no factory decals on it so most people don't recognize it. But when people ask what I ride and I tell them it's a Trek, I might as well tell them I'm dull like everybody else.

I like to be unique, therefore the ubiquity of Treks don't exactly fit with my tastes.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2335768863/" title="Trek 660 Road Bike by Peter Polack, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3247/2335768863_e8a6f6e94f_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Trek 660 Road Bike"></a>


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate Trek


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

My current ride is a GT aluminum frame. I rode in a charity event last weekend with 2100 other riders, The only GT I saw was the one under my ass. Does that mark me as a trend-setter, or a cheapskate because it was the best ride I could get for the dollar when things were tough?

If things go as planned, I'll be upgrading my ride at the end of the summer. If I find that a Madone fits my needs the best, I'll get it. Mainly because I love this one particular LBS for the way they've treated my wife, and they only sell Trek. Actually, the ubiquitous name in this neck of the woods is Specialized. I see 5 Allez and Roubaix for every Trek. One guy I know put duct tape over every Specialized logo on his Allez (I don't have the heart to tell him that the S head badge is a dead-giveaway). :lol:


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

I am disgusted by Trek's chief endorser, like you, but I think they make very good bikes. I think the Domane was a great leap forward for road bikes and more people should be riding that sort of bike.

Their Madone has been well received and is a very nice compromise of all the qualities a road bike should possess. 

Their marketing however has been a huge negative for me. I'm sure their marketing provided them with an overall net gain of market share but I was turned off by it.


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Even though I'm a noob, after much research and testing, the Wife and I chose Trek. They're great bikes and as with most cycling stigmas, I have yet to be concerned with what anyone else thinks of my choices. 

I say if you want a Trek, get a Trek.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> I am disgusted by Trek's chief endorser but I think they make very good bikes.


And therein lies 90% of the negative attitude. To me, Spesh is just as "plain vanilla" and even more ubiquitous, stopped making anything in the US, and bullies smaller companies. But, Lance didn't ride Specialized, so...............


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

I've recorded 41 rides this year, about 900 miles. I've seen maybe 15 other riders out there in that whole time. I actually noticed the brand of their bike maybe 1/3 of the time. Point is, nobody gives a carp what you're riding except you.

If the bike sucks, don't get it. If part of that evaluation is the brand, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*What is with the Lance stigma?*

He has not been convicted of anything. 

All his accusers have been dropped. 

I could dope and I still wouldnt be anywhere near him. 

The latest "findings" in light of the recent Bonds and Clemens rulings seem far fetched. 

The government is on another witch hunt, the same one they have been chasing for 5 years. If nothing more solid has been pulled up in 5 years, when do they finally give up?

Buy the bike if it is a good price.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> And therein lies 90% of the negative attitude. To me, Spesh is just as "plain vanilla" and even more ubiquitous, stopped making anything in the US, and bullies smaller companies. But, Lance didn't ride Specialized, so...............


So they should only benefit from their marketing strategy with no downsides?

I think you're right about specialized, but that's not the topic.

Are you against people responding to marketing?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> So they should only benefit from their marketing strategy with no downsides?
> 
> I think you're right about specialized, but that's not the topic.
> 
> Are you against people responding to marketing?


Not at all. Marketing is fine.

Why should his endorsement of them be a downside, though? Why should my feelings towards anyone result in bad-mouthing a company that takes advantage of his notoriety among non-cyclists, and casual cyclists, to sell their product? Singling him out for doping is kind of pointless. Do we blame him for all of the "Hey, Lance" insults we get from drivers and the fat guys riding cruisers at 8 mph? And then hold that against Trek for using his notoriety to sell their bikes?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

ecub said:


> I hate Trek


Nice... but how do you like your Top Fuel?


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Riding a Trek is like driving a Honda or Toyota. It's well made, reliable, a bit dull on styling, and you see loads of them on the road.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

jlandry said:


> Nice... but how do you like your Top Fuel?


Awesome!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Chris-X said:


> I am disgusted by Trek's chief endorser


Wonder if his "alleged training habits" have hurt Trek sales?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Damnit... IBTM.

I shouldn't have mentioned HIS name.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Economics.*



jlandry said:


> But seriously, I've always had a bad taste in my mouth about Trek bikes. The main reason for me is that they're so popular and you see them everywhere.


Basically, that reasoning ties into what economics professors called the "snob effect," whose cause can be defined as the desire to own unusual, expensive or unique goods. And the less the unusual object is available, the higher its so-called snob value. But don't get me wrong. I think it's a perfectly valid desire because it can make you enjoy the sport more.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Riding a Trek is like driving a Honda or Toyota. It's well made, reliable, a bit dull on styling, and you see loads of them on the road.


Agreed, and I enjoy both my new Trek and my old Honda Civic.

Really, who cares what other people think? By all impartial accounts, Trek makes decent bikes. So do about 50 other manufacturers. Buy the bike that's within your budget and feels the best to you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think the snobbery goes both ways. I've had enough laughable experiences where someone on their entry level Trek looks down on my Bianchis. It's the n00bs who make sure that you know that they have a Trek x.y and that Lance used them that give Trek a bad name.


----------



## Firefly911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mufasa said:


> Even though I'm a noob, after much research and testing, the Wife and I chose Trek. They're great bikes and as with most cycling stigmas, I have yet to be concerned with what anyone else thinks of my choices.
> 
> I say if you want a Trek, get a Trek.


Totally agree!!

My husband and I have ridden Treks for years. We have always been partial to Trek. We've tested other brands but none of them feel as good as our Treks. Ride what YOU like.

:thumbsup:


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

These are backwards arguments for disliking Trek.

If a company's advertising spokesman turns out to be a fraud, cheat, murderer, etc. does that make the product any better or worse?









Did Wheaties some how taste worse when Pete Rose was found to have been illegally betting?










Did Hertz rental cars start breaking down when OJ Simpson was charged with murder?

The product is the same, regardless of Lance Armstrong.


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

This thread is interesting in an irritating sort of way.  Over the last 25 years, of all the 20 or so bikes I've owned 3 have been Trek's and they have all been GREAT bikes. I have no brand loyalty but I certainly appreciate high quality. My current road ride is a Madone which I picked up used for a smokin deal with Dura-Ace and Ultegra upgrades on it and it's an awesome bike. I love it and it inspires me to ride. I live in Southern California (the brand ***** and image capital of the world) and I would almost expect to see this "stigma" you describe...but I don't.
I'm not a big fan of the one line Trek walmart Superstore and really only go in there when they send out a flyer with a free tube coupon  but whatever, they're a victim of their own success I guess. 

I'll be out riding so if haters gonna hate, they can suck on my "stigma" while I'm dropping them off the back, blasting Black Flag or Willie Nelson on my ipod. If you really want to get embarrassed, I'll do it on my 1988 Miami Vice Green Centurian LeMans. :thumbsup:


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris-X just hates Lance because he refused to autograph Chris' helmet when they once met in a Dairy Queen in Denver. It's all a bit sad, but one day he'll get over it.

For me, Trek has nothing to do with Armstrong and much more to do with the fact that most of their bikes are Chinese. Yet they cost ridiculous sums of money; for those prices you can buy a custom carbon bike from Calfee or Parlee (if carbon is your material du jour) that has more thought put into it, not to mention it's entirely built right here in USA (if you're not in the USA, insert your own custom builder and country).

The other thing that Trek do (with Specialized) is try to enforce LBSs to SELL TREK ONLY (or Spesh). They have their own finance and inventory management system they mandate, they force LBSs to position the bikes the way they want... effectively it's a Our Way or Highway system. Cannondale are different; they're not nearly so insistent on using their own system.

All that said... Treks are good bikes. I think what you could do is spray paint over the Trek logo and put in another manufacturer. Perhaps Peugeot to support the French and le Tour?


----------



## Sgt_Lobo (Feb 15, 2012)

whatthefunk said:


> Did Hertz rental cars start breaking down when OJ Simpson was charged with murder?


Yes...I'm sure everyone here remembers the great Hertz meltdown of '94! 

Seriously though, I've owned a couple of Treks over the years and I can't think of one incident when someone has made a disparaging remark or looked down upon them. My most recent Trek got many compliments because of the gorgeous white paint scheme. Moral of the story is...paint is way more important than branding/name recognition any day!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Trek used to make some killer TT bikes


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

spade2you said:


> *I think the snobbery goes both ways. I've had enough laughable experiences where someone on their entry level Trek looks down on my Bianchis*. It's the n00bs who make sure that you know that they have a Trek x.y and that Lance used them that give Trek a bad name.


^ This. There are far too many people who think this way - that Trek = bikes and anything other than a Trek is somehow substandard. I get it in the shop all the time. "How does this compare to Trek?" 'Ummm...we're talking about a custom Cyfac handmade in France... it's about eleventy times better.'


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

jlandry said:


> First off, I know, "ride what you want, never mind what others say".
> 
> (Puts flame-suit on.)
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem here. If you don't want it, don't buy it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

EuroSVT said:


> Trek used to make some killer TT bikes


Especially the TT bikes that were made by someone else and just featured a Trek sticker. :idea:


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

gordy748 said:


> Chris-X just hates Lance because he refused to autograph Chris' helmet when they once met in a Dairy Queen in Denver. It's all a bit sad, but one day he'll get over it.
> 
> For me, Trek has nothing to do with Armstrong and* much more to do with the fact that most of their bikes are Chinese*. Yet they cost ridiculous sums of money; for those prices you can buy a custom carbon bike from Calfee or Parlee (if carbon is your material du jour) that has more thought put into it, not to mention it's entirely built right here in USA (if you're not in the USA, insert your own custom builder and country).
> 
> ...


You're a xenophobe? Do you feel the same about the Italians? I hear campy is making some of their lower level groups in Romania? Japanese? French? Tunisians? Spanish? Belgians?

Specialized and Trek haven't come up with good bikes with a lot of innovation? Parlee doesn't outsource anything to Asia? Please, you're being silly.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't sell my Trek. It's my first real mountain bike.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris-X said:


> You're a xenophobe? Do you feel the same about the Italians? I hear campy is making some of their lower level groups in Romania? Japanese? French? Tunisians? Spanish? Belgians?
> 
> Specialized and Trek haven't come up with good bikes with a lot of innovation? Parlee doesn't outsource anything to Asia? Please, you're being silly.


Not a xenophobe at all, I grew up in Asia and own a couple of Chinese frames, just waiting for the budget to get them built up with, yes you guess it, Romanian groupsets from some Italian company.

My statement about Trek pertains to the fact they pretend to be one thing and are actually another. This applies to Specialized, Pinarello and Colnago. If you bothered to read my post, you'd have seen that I conceded they make good bikes. 

By the way, you need to watch what you say about manufacturers if you're not going to come across as a misinformed dolt. Parlee's factory is in Beverly MA, and while they do buy Japanese carbon fiber, all their frames are domestically produced.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I feel similar*



jlandry said:


> First off, I know, "ride what you want, never mind what others say".
> 
> (Puts flame-suit on.)
> 
> ...


I think they make good bikes at a reasonable price but like you I have trouble owning a bike that every one else has. Even at the top end there is just nothing special about a Trek. I am not down on folks for having one, its just that I could never see myself buying one. I kind of like showing up to a group ride in a sea full of Treks and Specialized's on my steel Torelli or Coppi


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> I'm not badmouthing Trek. I think they did great things with the Domane but one problem Trek now has is that so many people have bought into previous road bike marketing bs, they don't understand the very real advances of the Domane. They think it's an old man's bike.
> 
> Someone mentioned Bianchi before. All of the marketing stupidity makes you want to go on ebay and pick up a nice celeste, steel bianchi. Or a nice Calfee Tetra that they tailor to fit 35 mm tires.
> 
> As I said, the marketing pulls in some people, it annoys others.


If they reap what they sow, then so be it. Personally, I think the whole "aggressive vs relaxed" geometry marketing is merely designed to get many people to believe that they need more than one bike. I don't know whether Trek has been as successful in this area as others recently, relying on the H1, H2, and H3 distinctions. Most people don't have the patience, or even the understanding, to wade through all of the geometry specs. Easier for them to understand, "Tarmac = race, Roubaix = endurance". IMO it doesn't draw as bright a line as Tarmac vs Roubaix, or SS vs Synapse. Let's wait and see how Domane sales go. You can't judge popular reaction based on what happens on a web site, or among a small circle of advanced riders. The masses really have to weigh in. That's the whole idea of marketing, appealing to the masses. Trek wants to sell a lot of bikes. 

I also think that European consumers are more astute when it comes to this stuff.

And I do get how marketing turns you off. But in the final analysis, it pulls in more than it alienates.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Trek makes some good bikes, they have a lot of engineering and r & d power, as well as the courage to steal another design if it works well.
Regardless, just because you own a hand made steel bike welded by some old Italian gent with a paint job that looks like a 4 year old did it, that doesn't make it a great bike either. Just ride whatever fits, whatever motivates you to go out and ride, and don't worry about it.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never thought less of anyone who rides a Trek bike. I never think twice if the place I want to rent from offers me a Trek. They're fine bikes.

I will never own one because I just hate the brand. That's totally personal bias and I expect no one to share my bias. I hated the way they named their brand and marketed it from the very beginning, and still do. It's frustrating to no end that people actually think that it is a premier brand in terms of intrinsic quality. They're fine at all price points, but nothing special at any price point. Any particular Trek may be preferable to any individual because of individual needs and tastes, local shop support, color scheme, etc, but not because they're Treks. I also hate the brand store in my town, but again, a personal bias only.


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

I just recently bought a Trek Domane because it fit me better and rode better than the Specialized Roubaix Pro. I really thought I would get another Roubaix but I spent my money the way I wanted and really do not care what anyone thinks about what I ride.


----------



## hxcadam (Apr 28, 2010)

I see Cdales everywhere...what's your point?


----------



## kaliayev (Dec 25, 2008)

I really like the Treks that I have: 2004 520, 1990 750, and a 1985 660. By far and away my favorite ride is not a Trek, but built by one of it's former builders Mike Appel.


----------



## Zaqwert6 (Jun 26, 2012)

Buy what you like and stay off the net. 

No one in the real world gives a crap about what the .00001% here think. Who you riding with anyway? 

I own handmade Italian steel, Ti and Carbon, couple of which mixed in there are Treks. Real people love bikes and respect real riders. Ride in the real world with real people.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

tntyz said:


> If part of that evaluation is the brand, then I feel sorry for you.


This is just an unbelievable statement. There are all sorts of reasons why someone likes a bike or brand better than another. NOT one reason is any less legitimate than another. It is as if you are telling someone you feel sorry for them because their favorite color is blue, not green. Perhaps the OP should feel sorry for you.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

well if we're gonna bash for the sake of bashing...

Trek = Obamacare


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know if LA doped or not, but people act as if he designs and builds the bikes himself. He's a spokesperson. If you like the bikes, buy the bikes. If you don't, don't. But don't let marketing (good or bad) make your decision for you.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

I own a Trek. I get dropped on a regular basis by guys riding Treks.

You clearly have a bias against Treks.

Why buy a bike that you won't absolutely be proud to ride?


----------



## elronino (Mar 22, 2010)

Bottom line is you should ride what you like...all reasons and feelings considered. I test rode a dozen different bike brands and models before choosing what I wanted... Who the hell cares what other people ride.... They ride it for the same reason you ride yours... Because the like it.


----------



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

> 'Ummm...we're talking about a custom Cyfac handmade in France... it's about eleventy times better.'


Is it? In what way?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I like to make fun of Texans. I do this because, well, they're Texans. I go to Texas on a regular basis for work. Every time I go there I'm impressed by how nice everyone is, and how clean the place is. I really enjoy going there. Good food, and good folks.

Treks are like that. They are good bikes, but I make fun of them because they are Treks. That being said, there is more than one Trek in my garage.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Opus51569 said:


> I don't know if LA doped or not, but people act as if he designs and builds the bikes himself. He's a spokesperson. If you like the bikes, buy the bikes. If you don't, don't. But don't let marketing (good or bad) make your decision for you.


Again, why should marketing not be a factor? Enough with the buy it if you like it stuff. People buy stuff for all sorts of reasons. Some people only buy American made cars for reasons that have nothing to do with how they actually like the car. I know Jewish people that refuse to buy German made cars, no matter how good the car may be. My in-laws refuse to watch Mel Gibson movies. Others don't like the color schemes of some bikes. I only buy Giordana bibs because, well, I just think they are more Italian than others and I really like Italy. I once had the opportunity to buy a closeout on a brand new Lemond. It was an awesome bike at an awesome price. I love Greg Lemond. Problem was, I just didn't like the way the bike looked. As vain as that might be, I knew the bike would not be right in my head. I didn't get it. So, my advice to the OP is that you should get the bike that feels right physically and mentally. If you can't get passed the stigma, you won't be happy on a Trek. I myself don't ever see myself on a Trek. Just not my cup of tea. Although I am not made of money, I am willing to spend what I do have on things that make me happy. As such, I won't get a bike that I know is not the right fit for me, no matter how good the deal is.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I've got no beef with Trek. I've never considered riding one, but plenty of other people have/do and God bless 'em. Variety is the spice of life and all that...


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tschai said:


> I only buy Giordana bibs because, well, I just think they are more Italian than others and I really like Italy. I once had the opportunity to buy a closeout on a brand new Lemond. It was an awesome bike at an awesome price. I love Greg Lemond. Problem was, I just didn't like the way the bike looked. As vain as that might be, I knew the bike would not be right in my head. I didn't get it. So, my advice to the OP is that you should get the bike that feels right physically and mentally.


In other words, buy it if you like it.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Bill2 said:


> In other words, buy it if you like it.


Exactly, Bill. If it feels right to you, do it. Nevermind what anyone else on the road, or to a much lesser extent the internet thinks. You and you alone are the one who's going live with it.


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

So where's the list of bikes people are allowed to ride so we can all be part of the cool kid club?


----------



## Schlitzer (Jun 21, 2012)

Last spring, I was shopping for my first road bike to ride since 1980 - a motobecane that I got as a hand me down in 1977. It was probably 10 yrs old when I got it. Rode the hell out of it, mostly with fishing gear in tow. 

I stopped n shopped a lot of brands available in all local bike shops, and many others while traveling. I started out looking for asteel bike, then aluminum. Every bike I looked at amazed me with advances in technology, components etc. I was also amazed at what people would try to sell me when I expressed interest in getting a new bike. I wound up buying a Trek Madone, simply because the people I talked to at the local trek shop were nicest, answered my dumb questions without being condescending, let me ride bikes without pressure selling, and invited me to go on a casual group ride with them on a loaner bike to see if I really wanted it. I tooke them up on it, and a number of the people on the ride took time to talk with me, many of them on other brands of bikes. I wanted to give the LBS my business. 

Then a guy my size offered to let me ride his pinarello, and I was sold on carbon. Bought the Madone the next day.

Love my Madone, have from day one. I'd probably feel the same about any brand that I'd have purchased.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Pretty much boils down to whether you're more interested in being happy yourself, or pleasing other people and worrying about what they think.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Chris-X said:


> Everything except Trek and Specialized.:thumbsup:


I think mail-order brands like Motobecane are definitely less cool than even the big brands. It's cool to have an obscure brand, but the reality is those big brands make great bikes and put a lot more money into R&D than most anyone else. Another thing going for Trek is they still actually make more bikes in the US than any other major brand.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I own a Trek 930 in 1993 and had the bike shop I purchased from upgrade it to LX components. This is before Lance Armstrong and before Trek went main stream. If I am to upgrade my mt bike today, I wouldn't buy Trek, not because of everybody and the brothers have one. It would be due to the lower class components they put on bikes in the price arrange I want to spend. To me, the price they are asking for does not equal to component group I think it should have. I can find a Giant in the same price range with better component group.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

MarvinK said:


> I think mail-order brands like Motobecane are definitely less cool than even the big brands. It's cool to have an obscure brand, but the reality is those big brands make great bikes and put a lot more money into R&D than most anyone else. Another thing going for Trek is they still actually make more bikes in the US than any other major brand.


I thought about getting anotherTrek to replace the Trek 5200 I brought on craigslist 4 years ago. Instead, I test rode the Cervelo S2 and R3 on Cervelo Demo Day at my LBS and wind up buying a S2 because it rides better than the Trek Madone 4 series. Another reason was not many people own a Cervelo around here, or any where else.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

When I rode Trek not a single person every mentioned anything to me...
I think most of the snobbery goes away once people step away from the keyboards.

Just ride what you like, and enjoy riding.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Like others have stated ride what you like.... It's fairly pathetic if you are still worried about others opinions. That crap normally stops in high school. :beer:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont like Trek. But............ I dont like any bike the owner didnt build. 

I am always amased by the people that buy any bike then change a bunch of crap. Just get a bunch of parts and build your own.

Dont be boring.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

If this topic is about buying a trek MTB, then I wouldn't worry about the STIGMA of owning a trek. I'd be worried about the fact that its a trek....period.

Google trek MTB frame crack to see what I mean.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

mpre53 said:


> I also think that European consumers are more astute when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> And I do get how marketing turns you off. But in the final analysis, it pulls in more than it alienates.


Trek is a very highly-esteemed brand here in northern Italy. I see Madones etc passing me on almost every ride.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I never have been a fan of Trek. I have always felt that they grew out of the bike boom of the '70s only because of the demise of Schwinn.
Without the failure of Schwinn, I don't think that we'd be seeing Trek Superstores today.

That, and they've always been a little too vanilla for my sensibilities.


----------



## RobFL (Apr 22, 2012)

IMO you're overpaying for the name brand. I found an awesome bike that had stellar components and where the frames were made by one of the 3 China companies that makes all of the name brand frames in the market today. Instead of paying two or three times the price, I get the same quality bike. Who cares if it says Specialized, Cervelo, or Trek!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*moderators note*

Nonsense cleaned up from the thread. Stay on point and avoid the personal stuff or posting vacations will be issued.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

My Trek 69er is anything but vanilla. Kudos to Trek for trying to market something completely different from the bog standard MTB (even if they didn't catch on). I love it - and I can guarantee there's nothing else like it on the trails.

My Trek road bikes and commuters have all done a job and earned a lot of compliments, not scorn, as they have all been good-looking, sweet-riding bikes. My Trek LBS also stood by me for a warranty claim and I ride the new bike I received to work every day.

That said, when I came to buy my dream bike, I looked at Bianchis first, and ended up getting a BMC. Some brands inspire more lust than others.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> When I rode Trek not a single person every mentioned anything to me...
> I think most of the snobbery goes away once people step away from the keyboards.
> 
> Just ride what you like, and enjoy riding.


Depends on the person.

A while back I was on a multi-day light touring/camping ride. Rain, t-storms, road muck and you name it. Get back and drop my bike off at the LBS for a tune-up. While I'm waiting a very pissed hubby/wife come in. Both recognized me by face from said multi-day ride. I'm friends with the staff/managers on a first name basis...and hear these spouses demand a *complete* refund on the pair of $2-3K Treks they just rode 300+mile through all weather and conditions.

Both the staff and I were of the opine they thought the spouses bought the Treks because they would be unique, though they didn't voice their suspicions in front of the customers....only to discover on the ride that ~60% of the bikes were Treks (30% being specialized, and 10% other), with over a dozen being identical to the ones they bought.

I'd like to think people that do that crap are rare, but I have no idea.


----------



## winstonw (Apr 27, 2011)

Have had only one carbon bike, Trek Madone 4.7 2010 - the frame has been faultless. 

Good things about Trek
They are an innovative company 
- duotrap 
- BB90 (no bottom bracket, just two press fit bearings)
- tapered headtube
- Damone 
- 2013 brakes re-positioned (don't think I like the rear brake being down low).

Bad things about Trek
- most things with Bontrager on them (saddles are crap, Race L wheels are heavy)
- paint and color schemes are cr$p.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

gordy748 said:


> Chris-X just hates Lance because he refused to autograph Chris' helmet when they once met in a Dairy Queen in Denver. It's all a bit sad, but one day he'll get over it.
> 
> For me, *Trek has nothing to do with Armstrong and much more to do with the fact that most of their bikes are Chinese*. Yet they cost ridiculous sums of money; for those prices you can buy a custom carbon bike from *Calfee or Parlee (if carbon is your material du jour) that has more thought put into it, not to mention *it's entirely built right here in USA (if you're not in the USA, insert your own custom builder and country).
> 
> ...





gordy748 said:


> Not a xenophobe at all, I grew up in Asia and own a couple of Chinese frames, just waiting for the budget to get them built up with, yes you guess it, Romanian groupsets from some Italian company.
> 
> My statement about Trek pertains to the fact they pretend to be one thing and are actually another. This applies to Specialized, Pinarello and Colnago. If you bothered to read my post, you'd have seen that I conceded they make good bikes.
> 
> By the way, you need to watch what you say about manufacturers *if you're not going to come across as a misinformed dolt. Parlee's factory is in Beverly MA, and while they do buy Japanese carbon fiber, all their frames are domestically produced*.


Where is the Z5 produced?

You don't like Treks and specialized because of the way they try to set up their retail operations and they supposedly misrepresent the fact that some or all of their frames are made by the Chinese? It's pretty clear that only the 6 and new 7 series Trek's are manufactured in the US. Does anyone buying a high end Specialized believe it's made in the US? Yours is a legitiimate reason for Trek to be stigmatized, but my reason, that the face of Trek road bikes, Armstrong, launched a public vendetta against another Trek endorser, Greg LeMond, is illegitimate?

Actually LeMond road bikes were significantly different than Treks in their geometry and were well liked, and did add value and unique features.

What I don't understand is that marketing is only a one way street. It's ok to corral in the people who buy the bike soley based on 7 fraudulently obtained TdF wins, but I can't make my decision to go with another company soley on that reason?

If Trek focused promotion of their bikes on technology rather than "celebrity" endorsements, I'd strongly consider one.

Congrats to the people who bought the Domane. A very wise decision to buy a bike which is a significant departure from the pack.

Even though I think Parlee are great quality bikes, it can't be said they're particularly innovative. Calfee OTOH, was a major popularizer of CF and they are invaluable with repairs and electronic modifications.

Their Adventure model, Bamboo, and other items are differentiating them.

edit

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-fabian-cancellaras-trek-domane-6-series-maillot-jaune

Cancellera was saying he loved the Domane and that he was going to ride it all the time, not just in the cobbled classics. A couple of the local Trek dealers and even guys whose opinions I respect spouted the bs conventional wisdom that he was paid to say that. Well, he rode the bike on a road stage. Ben Coates at Trek is aware of the disconnect between the qualities of the bike and Trek's not fully getting the word out to their dealers on it.

I think you have to hand it to Trek. That iso speed junction of the seat tube, seat stays and top tube really exploits the potential of the unlimited fatigue life of carbon fiber. It's a fantastic innovation.:thumbsup: Also the very low bottom bracket is something that will help the vast majority of riders in addition to rest of the geometry. The only complaint I've heard from some is the front end may be too unforgiving, especially in relation to the rear end. They may have to reduce the lower headset bearing 1/8th of an inch.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

gordy748 said:


> By the way, you need to watch what you say about manufacturers if you're not going to come across as a misinformed dolt. Parlee's factory is in Beverly MA, and while they do buy Japanese carbon fiber, all their frames are domestically produced.


False.

The three versions the of Z5 (Z5, Z5 SL, Z5 SLi) and the Stock TT frame are in fact made in Asia. 

(The Z4 was also produced overseas until it was phased out.)


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wanted to make up for that Litespeed pic & actually contribute. If I meet up and go ride with others, I usually don't even notice the brand of the bike. If anything I might spy & see how they have whatever they're riding set up, is it fitted, things like that. 

I started taking cycling serious in 1996, and made the choice to go with Cannondale. At the time they had the "rock & roll" vibe going with Volvo-C'Dale, and that image appealed to me. At the same time, Trek came across as being standard issue yuppie stuff, like an L.L. Bean or Eddie Bauer.

I'd never judge someone for riding Trek, just seems elitist and unless you are being paid to ride bikes you should probably adjust the attitude. Then again, being that I still ride C'Dale maybe I'm just trying to practice good karma because I'm in the same boat


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> Just wanted to make up for that Litespeed pic & actually contribute. If I meet up and go ride with others, I usually don't even notice the brand of the bike. If anything I might spy & see how they have whatever they're riding set up, is it fitted, things like that.
> 
> I started taking cycling serious in 1996, and made the choice to go with Cannondale. At the time they had the "rock & roll" vibe going with Volvo-C'Dale, and that image appealed to me. At the same time, Trek came across as being standard issue yuppie stuff, like an L.L. Bean or Eddie Bauer.
> 
> I'd never judge someone for riding Trek, just seems elitist and unless you are being paid to ride bikes you should probably adjust the attitude. Then again, being that I still ride C'Dale maybe I'm just trying to practice good karma because I'm in the same boat


People make purchasing decisions based in part or whole, on marketing. There's nothing wrong with it except when they don't understand why they're making the decisions.

They're an upside and a downside to everything. A lot of people like Ferrari's, but there may be a stigma attached to a middle aged guy driving a Ferrari with a 24 year old trophy gf/wife in the passenger seat. The middle aged guy may or may not care.

That's life.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

RobFL said:


> IMO you're overpaying for the name brand. I found an awesome bike that had stellar components and where the frames were made by one of the 3 China companies that makes all of the name brand frames in the market today. Instead of paying two or three times the price, I get the same quality bike. Who cares if it says Specialized, Cervelo, or Trek!


Trek still makes several of their high end carbon models in Wisconsin.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

winstonw said:


> Have had only one carbon bike, Trek Madone 4.7 2010 - the frame has been faultless.
> 
> Good things about Trek
> They are an innovative company
> ...


Wow, they signed up Vic as a spokesperson? I didn't even know that he rode. 

Maybe they'll drop Lance now. They can set up some ads to music.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Wow, they signed up Vic as a spokesperson? I didn't even know that he rode.
> 
> Maybe they'll drop Lance now. They can set up some ads to music.


You don't think they should because it may increase the stigma? 

Why is the "Madone" the "Madone?" Does Spartacus train there?

Maybe 7 ASTERISKS * will

be part of the new graphics on the Madone. 

You don't think this is good marketing? People major in marketing and get MBA's in it, don't they?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> You don't think they should because it may increase the stigma?
> 
> Why is the "Madone" the "Madone." Does Spartacus train there?
> 
> ...


Geez, take a chill pill and relax, willya? I can't even crack a joke without you going on and on about the guy.

Vic Damone. Maybe it's my age showing, but the guy was, or is, a pop singer for my parents' generation. My god, I don't even know whether he's dead or alive.

How far back do you have to go on the TdF to find a clean champion? Puh-leeeze, you're acting like he's the only multi-year winner who ever doped.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Geez, take a chill pill and relax, willya? I can't even crack a joke without you going on and on about the guy.
> 
> Vic Damone. Maybe it's my age showing, but the guy was, or is, a pop singer for my parents' generation. My god, I don't even know whether he's dead or alive.
> 
> How far back do you have to go on the TdF to find a clean champion? Puh-leeeze, you're acting like he's the only multi-year winner who ever doped.


I'm just addressing the OP and the issues surrounding the Trek stigma.

I know who Vic Damone is. The guy you responded to misspelled Domane, I get it.:lol:

You don't believe the considerations I'm bringing up are being deliberated by Trek execs who are making decisions about the best way to sell their bikes?

Reminder, the name of the bike is the Madone. 

BTW, I was asked by another poster about the other endorsements of that particular celebrity. 5-Hour energy is right up his alley! I don't use that either.

edit, I did praise Trek for a tremendous innovation they have made with their new bike. Is anyone else talking about these benefits of their bikes on this forum? But a reminder, buying decisions are often subjective which is the topic of this thread.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

If this is really a principle-based argument, which I doubt, you must boycott all product made by sponsors of any athlete suspected of doping, and certainly those products associated with athletes you know for a fact were doing so. Good luck with that.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

hxcadam said:


> I see Cdales everywhere...what's your point?


My point is "The Lance Factor". He didn't ride a Cannondale.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Aside from the constant "Hey, is that a good bike?!", yes.

1983 Trek 560: from back when Trek made good bikes.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

mpre53 said:


> Geez, take a chill pill and relax, willya? I can't even crack a joke without you going on and on about the guy.
> 
> Vic Damone. Maybe it's my age showing, but the guy was, or is, a pop singer for my parents' generation. My god, I don't even know whether he's dead or alive.
> 
> How far back do you have to go on the TdF to find a clean champion? Puh-leeeze, you're acting like he's the only multi-year winner who ever doped.


I reckon Chris X believes that Lance is actually a cancerous dead body inhabited by the demon Beelzebub, who even now is turning Chris' posts into incoherent rambling sentences through the power of his growth hormone, EPO enhanced mind control techniques. :crazy:


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

41ants said:


> Like others have stated ride what you like.... It's fairly pathetic if you are still worried about others opinions. That crap normally stops in high school. :beer:


Hold on now!!!
What I said in the OP was, "Just wanted others to share their opinions on the subject. I'm sure I'm not alone."

I did not ask, "Please everyone, I'm so spineless that I can't decide for myself what bike to buy. I'm afraid what others will say if I ride a Trek.":aureola:


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Bill2 said:


> In other words, buy it if you like it.


Of course.  My point was that considering marketing and all the other factors should be in play in one's decision to buy something. Others have asserted that marketing should not be a factor. One poster even insulted the OP for considering such things in their decision.


----------



## winstonw (Apr 27, 2011)

Fabian rode his Trek Damone in TdF Stage 1


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Chris-X said:


> Parlee doesn't outsource anything to Asia? Please, you're being silly.





gordy748 said:


> By the way, you need to watch what you say about manufacturers if you're not going to come across as a misinformed dolt. Parlee's factory is in Beverly MA, and while they do buy Japanese carbon fiber, all their frames are domestically produced.





JacksonDodge said:


> False.
> 
> The three versions the of Z5 (Z5, Z5 SL, Z5 SLi) and the Stock TT frame are in fact made in Asia.
> 
> (The Z4 was also produced overseas until it was phased out.)





ddimick said:


> *If this is really a principle-based argument, which I doubt, you must boycott all product made by sponsors of any athlete suspected of doping*, and certainly those products associated with athletes you know for a fact were doing so. Good luck with that.


I'm not boycotting Trek because Armstrong is a doper. I'm boycotting them because Armstrong is a scumbag and John Burke knows it.




Chris-X said:


> Where is the Z5 produced?
> 
> Yours is a legitiimate reason for Trek to be stigmatized, but *my reason*, that the face of Trek road bikes, *Armstrong, launched a public vendetta against another Trek endorser, Greg LeMond, is illegitimate?*
> 
> ...





gordy748 said:


> I reckon Chris X believes that Lance is actually a cancerous dead body inhabited by the demon Beelzebub, who even now is turning Chris' posts into incoherent rambling sentences through the power of his growth hormone, EPO enhanced mind control techniques. :crazy:


Where do you reckon all Parlee's are produced? Because not knowing where a brand's bikes are manufactured renders the misinformed a dolt????



gordy748 said:


> By the way, *you need to watch what you say about manufacturers if you're not going to come across as a misinformed dolt*. Parlee's factory is in Beverly MA, and while they do buy Japanese carbon fiber, all their frames are domestically produced.


But even after you're shown to be wrong you just keep plowing right on ahead with this?
Ascribing this symbol to me? :crazy:




gordy748 said:


> I reckon Chris X believes that Lance is actually a cancerous dead body inhabited by the demon Beelzebub, who even now is turning Chris' posts into incoherent rambling sentences through the power of his growth hormone, EPO enhanced mind control techniques. :crazy:





Chris-X said:


> Where is the Z5 produced?


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

winstonw said:


> Good things about Trek
> They are an innovative company
> - <s>duotrap </s>
> - BB90 (no bottom bracket, just two press fit bearings)
> ...


Those things you see as good I see as bad.* Funny how that works, isn't it?

As for Treks, they (and to be fair all the other big name companies as well) just don't produce anything even remotely interesting to me, though at one time they did,. Those old 531 lugged frames were nice but now their stuff is boring....but then I have a less than zero interest in plastic bikes.

*Duotrap isn't necessarily bad but it's not something I'd ever use and the Domane = plastic version of a classic Italian frame IMO.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

You know what really sucks about Trek? All the hardcore Lance fans that actually *did* buy their bike because of one rider.

You know what really sucks about the Stigma? All the hardcore Lance haters or big brand haters that can't judge a product based on the actual product.



The problem isn't with Trek, it's with narrow-minded people on both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tschai said:


> Of course. My point was that considering marketing and all the other factors should be in play in one's decision to buy something. Others have asserted that marketing should not be a factor. One poster even insulted the OP for considering such things in their decision.


I only said that because marketing shouldn't be a factor... 

I do agree, though, that it's the OPs hard earned money, and he should spend it on whatever makes him happiest. If you don't want a Trek because of some perceived "stigma", so be it. Buy the C'dale and enjoy. Don't give the fact that the Trek might be a better bike a second thought...


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

They're almost all the same now anyway.....


----------



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

Can we get this thread moved to the Trek forum already?!


----------



## winstonw (Apr 27, 2011)

PRB said:


> Those things you see as good I see as bad.* Funny how that works, isn't it?


Tapered head tube and BB90 make sense from an engineering perspective. 
I use a DuoTrap, though interestingly, Fab's bike doesn't appear to have one. 
I don't think putting the rear brake down low is a good move for everyday riding. Likely to get a lot of water and road grime flicked into it from the front wheel. 

Nevertheless, I appreciate Trek take risk with innovations. They'll win some and lose some.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

winstonw said:


> Tapered head tube and BB90 make sense from an engineering perspective.


 Lots of things that look good from an engineering standpoint fail miserably in the real world. BB90 has certainly had more than it's fair share of problems and IMO even engineering wise it's a dumb idea - instead of threaded cups wearing out if there's a problem with the fit the frame wears out. 

I would guess that 80+% of the "innovations" in cycling over the last 10 years are driven by marketing and/or cost influences rather than engineering....but obviously I'm in the minority since many people run out to buy the "latest and greatest" post-haste.

In the end, as others have said, ride (and buy) what you want.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

My intro roadie... '04 5000 Wisky OCLV frame.. this in the midst of a 66 mile up and back on the S Skagit hwy.. Treats me well...


----------



## ThemBigAnts (May 2, 2012)

I've owned 7 Treks. All mtb or hybrids. When I bought a commuter and road bike I bought Giants. All said they were pretty even but the Giants were less expensive.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

*Huh?*



MarvinK said:


> You know what really sucks about Trek? All the hardcore Lance fans that actually *did* buy their bike because of one rider.
> 
> You know what really sucks about the Stigma? All the hardcore Lance haters or big brand haters that can't judge a product based on the actual product.
> 
> ...


Trek didn't have a problem taking advantage of all the "narrow minded" people who were heavily influenced by an incredibly persuasive myth?

If you work for Trek don't let anyone know. I never heard of a company blaming the potential customer for a failure of, or backlash against a company's own marketing.

So during the Trek/LeMond lawsuit, Trek didn't introduce emails and letters from the bike buying public saying what a bitter hater LeMond was, and that LeMond ruined his own brand by making public statements which btw, were true, and hit the nail right on the head?

Unfortunately for Trek their flagship bike is named in recognition of a guy who is becoming a PR disaster. Will Trek change the name of the Madone to a number like the old days?


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I have owned Treks in the past, and I hope to own one again in the future. Living in WI, it's a semi-local company to me. They recycle carbon fiber. They sponsor the state MTB series. They promote biking to work and other cycling causes.


----------



## GeoffBoulden (Apr 13, 2012)

All those folks who use iPhones and iPads must be "noobs" too. Everybody's using them

I've had Cannondale's since 1988. I went looking for a touring bike and thought the Trek's had more of what I'm looking for. Extremely happy with my 7.7. Had it two months and already replaced the seat, seat tube and tires. My point is, most of us start modifying our rides with the components we want in order to suit the bike perfectly to us. Mine's just a trek frame with Shimano gearing and bunch of other stuff.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't ride a Trek right now, but I have. They have been as reliable and as nice of bikes as any I have owned. They ride nice and look good. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

FastRich said:


> This thread is interesting in an irritating sort of way.  Over the last 25 years, of all the 20 or so bikes I've owned 3 have been Trek's and they have all been GREAT bikes. I have no brand loyalty but I certainly appreciate high quality. My current road ride is a Madone which I picked up used for a smokin deal with Dura-Ace and Ultegra upgrades on it and it's an awesome bike. I love it and it inspires me to ride. I live in Southern California (the brand ***** and image capital of the world) and I would almost expect to see this "stigma" you describe...but I don't.
> I'm not a big fan of the one line Trek walmart Superstore and really only go in there when they send out a flyer with a free tube coupon  but whatever, they're a victim of their own success I guess.
> 
> I'll be out riding so if haters gonna hate, they can suck on my "stigma" while I'm dropping them off the back, blasting Black Flag or Willie Nelson on my ipod. If you really want to get embarrassed, I'll do it on my 1988 Miami Vice Green Centurian LeMans. :thumbsup:


Sweet, A Centurian LeMans ... the pic is not viewable though. This was my first ride! Fine memories! I'll have to dig out a picture of the bike myself.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Now that you mention it, Stigma would be a pretty good name for a bike. Dogma, Stigma, etc


----------



## winstonw (Apr 27, 2011)

PRB said:


> Lots of things that look good from an engineering standpoint fail miserably in the real world.


But it's sloppy logic to imply the majority fail miserably. 

I bought and rode two Schwinns in the 1980s. 
They were great bikes apart from the bearings of bottom bracket, wheel hubs, and pedals needed servicing very regularly when exposed to rain and mud. 
The saddles were not comfortable for rides >3-4 hrs. 
Would I go back to downtube shift levers? No. 
The wheel spokes weren't alloy but non stainless steel. 
The saying in those days was rust never sleeps... I was in a bike shop today and a guy came in bandaged up....had just got out of hospital after his newly acquired re-painted 80s steelie broke a fork. On inspection, the steerer tube where it attached to the fork was a very thin steel, and had corroded, and snapped. 

But, buy and ride what you want.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't get the stigma. 
People talk marketing, so what, they're a business, and you have a choice to buy it. Vanilla product, mine Madones look and feel good. Neutral road feel, OK, if you're Tom Boonen maybe you can tell the sublties and it actually matters, I can't.
Love my two Trek's and am happy knowing I got them for 1/2 the price my friends paid for bigger name brands. And the frames are still engineered and made in the US.
I really don't judge a bike brand or it's owner ... until I see them ride!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

gordy748 said:


> Buddy, you don't have a reason. You have an obsession. We're talking about Trek bikes here and all you can do is bring up your fanatical anti-Lance tirade as justification for what is so wrong about a bike manufacturer. Can you say the same thing about all Lance's other sponsors?
> 
> All I ever see posted from you is a mass of passive-aggressive, puerile bile. It's rather sad as whatever valid points you make are lost.


I said knock off the person stuff- enjoy the posting vacation


----------

